# Help Needed Please.... Asap



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi,

Quite a bit of detritus have accumulated on the top of my live sand and I was wondering what to do. Do I try to gently vacuum it out? Do I scoop it out? Do I mix it in the sand so I don't see it no more?

Thx in adavance!

Sponge


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Vacuum it gently. A smallish siphon hose that sucks it off of the sand without disturbing the sand too much would be ideal.

Would you please get rid of that TOS Cult thing? 
On account of my striking physical similarity in appearance to Aleister Crowley, I have enough problems with weirdos in airports already. LOL


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

NASSARIUS ILYANASSA Snails keep mine stirred up and clean. Here is a link to the guy I got mine from....He is local to me but might ship to your location if you can't find any closer. http://cgi.ebay.com/50-LIVE-NASSARI...ryZ46308QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I have 125 of them in my 55G reef. They are reef safe, Burrow in the sand and do a great job at keeping it stirred and clean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Vacuum it gently. A smallish siphon hose that sucks it off of the sand without disturbing the sand too much would be ideal.
> 
> Would you please get rid of that TOS Cult thing?
> On account of my striking physical similarity in appearance to Aleister Crowley, I have enough problems with weirdos in airports already. LOL


Thank you MASTER.

[bows]

Sponge :fun:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

there are severall differnt animals that will clean that for you, crabs, snails, star fish, im not that advanced in salt (not at all actually) so i cant tell you any species, but i do know vaccuuming sand sucks (no pun intended) no matter how well you do it, it never seems clean enough.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Would you please get rid of that TOS Cult thing?
> On account of my striking physical similarity in appearance to Aleister Crowley, I have enough problems with weirdos in airports already. LOL


ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

SO WAIT WAIT TOS IS THE MASTER? THAT"S A SURPRISE TO ME! HEHE


I had this problem when tank started up with the sand thing, it went away..


----------

